# Mubarak is . . . .



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mubarak is somewhere between life and death


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

and Egypt is somewhere between autocracy and democracy


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Or will it be heaven or hell?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Mubarak is one notoriously famous Egyptian power outage away from meeting his maker.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

...... afraid of meeting the souls of Egyptian martyrs.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Mubarak is one notoriously famous Egyptian power outage away from meeting his maker.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Now I have a vision of a petrol generator or several car batteries by the side of his bed for that very eventuality, to be connected to his life support if the power goes off, depending of course on who is on duty at the time!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Mubarak is lying up, munching his popcorn and enjoying the show..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

....................An ar$e!!

Pardon my language


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

...in The Colbert Report

Egypt's Presidential Election & Hosni Mubarak's Health - The Colbert Report - 2012-21-06 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Widget said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Now I have a vision of a petrol generator or several car batteries by the side of his bed for that very eventuality, to be connected to his life support if the power goes off, depending of course on who is on duty at the time!


Perhaps a benzine powered generator would be more ... appropriate.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Perhaps a benzine powered generator would be more ... appropriate.


Petrol, benzine, it's all the same stuff


----------

